# Hornet's Send Em To The Pine Distance Shoot-----Week 1



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Let the 1st week begin....it's good to be back in the range with some good people again. Now it's time to make the rounds and see who is here and get warmed up a little. 

Wonder who the Green Goblin will claim as it's 1st victim? :bartstush:


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

my scores were poor. I'm guessing I'm first up.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Guys are lingering in and catching up....along with warming up still. Since it's the 1st week I will let them get loosened up good....

Besides blondstar and pennysdad just walked in the door....they were either messing around out in the truck or forgot what day it was :zip:


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Forgot the day


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Alright....I think everyone is here that is gonna be here for this week and all warmed up. If your not warmed by now....You have 2 practice ends to get warm.

Shooters to the line..............all 18 of you...get on up there. I have a big range so we are only running one line :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> Forgot the day


That's not what Jay told X Hunter, Matty and I over in the corner :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Shooters to the line for the 2nd and last practice end..........


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Shooters to the line for the 1st scoring end........

Now shoot em good...because there will be TWO of you making your way to the pine after this end. :mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well looks like its time for two people to bust out the tweezers............

X Hunter 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 32 33
hdracer 30 28 30 31 31 30 30 32 29 31
FoggDogg 33 33 32 32 30 30 32 31 29 32
Brad HT 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 33 31 31
bowhunter va 31 32 33 31 31 31 31 32 32 31
hardcorebowtech 31 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 32
Praeger 31 31 28 30 31 27 31 28 30 31
treeman65 30 31 32 31 28 28 32 29 32 31
USNarcher 31 32 30 31 32 33 33 32 31 31
DarrinM 32 31 31 31 31 32 31 31 32 31
MoparMatty 32 31 32 32 33 32 32 31 30 33
SkitsoKiddie 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 33 32 33
Marcus 33 31 31 33 31 32 32 32 31 33
Hornet 32 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 31
ccwilder3 32 32 33 33 32 31 31 32 31 31 
erdman41 33 32 32 30 31 32 32 31 31 33
pennysdad 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33
blondstar 31 33 33 30 31 32 32 32 30 30


hdracer time to race on over to the pine...

treeman...since tree is in your name your probably used to splinters already....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #2*

X Hunter -- 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 32 33
FoggDogg -- 33 33 32 32 30 30 32 31 29 32
Brad HT -- 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 33 31 31
bowhunter va -- 31 32 33 31 31 31 31 32 32 31
hardcorebowtech -- 31 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 32
Praeger -- 31 31 28 30 31 27 31 28 30 31
USNarcher -- 31 32 30 31 32 33 33 32 31 31
DarrinM -- 32 31 31 31 31 32 31 31 32 31
MoparMatty -- 32 31 32 32 33 32 32 31 30 33
SkitsoKiddie -- 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 33 32 33
Marcus -- 33 31 31 33 31 32 32 32 31 33
Hornet -- 32 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 31
ccwilder3 -- 32 32 33 33 32 31 31 32 31 31 
erdman41 -- 33 32 32 30 31 32 32 31 31 33
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33
blondstar -- 31 33 33 30 31 32 32 32 30 30

Looks like some of you got lucky....your trip to the Pine has been delayed for 3 arrows. But we have a shootoff now for two Prime Seats over in the 1st row.

So I'm gonna need Praeger....the Gnome...Capt Syrup Sucker....My Brother from Downunder Marcus...and pennysdad back on the line.


----------



## blondstar (Aug 15, 2006)

Jay is in denial that he is out


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Praeger -- 31 31 28 30 31 27 31 28 30 31
DarrinM -- 32 31 31 31 31 32 31 31 32 31
MoparMatty -- 32 31 32 32 33 32 32 31 30 33
Marcus -- 33 31 31 33 31 32 32 32 31 33
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33

Sorry Praeger but that 28 just isn't gonna get it done in a shootoff...talk about folding under the pressure :doh:

Jay, Darrin and Marcus are headed back to shoot em one more time....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM -- 32 31 31 31 31 32 31 31 32 31
Marcus -- 33 31 31 33 31 32 32 32 31 33
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33

Looks like the Gnome is headed to splinter town....some one give him a boost so he can get up on the bench :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

blondstar said:


> Jay is in denial that he is out


see what happens when you try and look into the future :zip:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #3*

X Hunter -- 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 32 33
FoggDogg -- 33 33 32 32 30 30 32 31 29 32
Brad HT -- 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 33 31 31
bowhunter va -- 31 32 33 31 31 31 31 32 32 31
hardcorebowtech -- 31 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 32
USNarcher -- 31 32 30 31 32 33 33 32 31 31
MoparMatty -- 32 31 32 32 33 32 32 31 30 33
SkitsoKiddie -- 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 33 32 33
Marcus -- 33 31 31 33 31 32 32 32 31 33
Hornet -- 32 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 31
ccwilder3 -- 32 32 33 33 32 31 31 32 31 31	
erdman41 -- 33 32 32 30 31 32 32 31 31 33
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33
blondstar -- 31 33 33 30 31 32 32 32 30 30

after the 3rd....looks like someones Maitland didn't come through for them....USNarcher head on over to the Pine and show everyone over there that snazzy bow of yours.....and Marcus thanks for making the trip from Down Under. Bring some friends to keep you company next week :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #4*

X Hunter -- 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 32 33
FoggDogg -- 33 33 32 32 30 30 32 31 29 32
Brad HT -- 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 33 31 31
bowhunter va -- 31 32 33 31 31 31 31 32 32 31
hardcorebowtech -- 31 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 32
MoparMatty -- 32 31 32 32 33 32 32 31 30 33
SkitsoKiddie -- 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 33 32 33
Hornet -- 32 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 31
ccwilder3 -- 32 32 33 33 32 31 31 32 31 31	
erdman41 -- 33 32 32 30 31 32 32 31 31 33
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33
blondstar -- 31 33 33 30 31 32 32 32 30 30

at the end of 4....Blondie...it's time for you to head over to the Pine. Looks like your crystal ball had a glitch in it :doh:

but while your walking over to the Pine...grab erdman41 and take him with you...seems he is lost he is heading back to the line. :chortle:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #5*

X Hunter -- 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 32 33
FoggDogg -- 33 33 32 32 30 30 32 31 29 32
Brad HT -- 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 33 31 31
bowhunter va -- 31 32 33 31 31 31 31 32 32 31
hardcorebowtech -- 31 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 32
MoparMatty -- 32 31 32 32 33 32 32 31 30 33
SkitsoKiddie -- 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 33 32 33
Hornet -- 32 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 31
ccwilder3 -- 32 32 33 33 32 31 31 32 31 31	
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33

at the half way point....we down to the Elite 8...:77:

well we will be after the FOGG clears and the Dogg finds his way to the PINE.....and someone shine a light on the trail markers so that bowhunter from Va can find his way over there as well. :nyah:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #6*

X Hunter -- 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 32 33
Brad HT -- 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 33 31 31
hardcorebowtech -- 31 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 32
MoparMatty -- 32 31 32 32 33 32 32 31 30 33
SkitsoKiddie -- 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 33 32 33
Hornet -- 32 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 31
ccwilder3 -- 32 32 33 33 32 31 31 32 31 31	
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33

Looks like we have another shoot off....EVERYONE but X Hunter needs to head back to the line :mg:

Well everyone but ccwilder3....your done son. This is the 2nd half and a 31 ain't gonna get it done this late in the game. :doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #6 Shootoff*

Brad HT -- 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 33 31 31
hardcorebowtech -- 31 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 32
MoparMatty -- 32 31 32 32 33 32 32 31 30 33
SkitsoKiddie -- 33 32 32 33 33 32 31 33 32 33
Hornet -- 32 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 31	
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33

Skitso...I don't know if it's you, your bow, or your arrows that are Skitso...but you will have plenty of time and people over on the Pine with you to figure it out. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Before we start end #7....I want to let the shooters left know that starting this end...we will only be dropping ONE shooter an end. Congrats for making it this far. :clap:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #7*

X Hunter -- 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 32 33
Brad HT -- 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 33 31 31
hardcorebowtech -- 31 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 32
MoparMatty -- 32 31 32 32 33 32 32 31 30 33
Hornet -- 32 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 31	
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33

and it looks like my best bud from Syrup Land will not be going on any farther....Matty head on over to the Pine. But someone PLEASE put down some news paper so we don't get syrup all over the PINE :icon_1_lol:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

oooppppssss.....my math was off....I missed counting X Hunter. I should have gotten rid of one more before I went to dropping only one. :doh: Oh well it's week one...we are all getting the bugs worked out :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #8*

X Hunter -- 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 32 33
Brad HT -- 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 33 31 31
hardcorebowtech -- 31 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 32
Hornet -- 32 33 32 33 32 32 33 32 32 31	
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33

Well move over bacon (canadian bacon)....here comes something leaner. The Green Goblin made a good showing for the 1st time out of the year :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #9*

X Hunter -- 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 32 33
Brad HT -- 33 32 33 32 32 32 33 33 31 31
hardcorebowtech -- 31 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 32
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33

Looks like the Ringer....or should I say the NEW Pro...can't hang with the Old Joes after all. Come on over here Brad and we will see if we can find you the latest news on the NHL.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*End #10*

X Hunter -- 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 32 33
hardcorebowtech -- 31 32 33 33 33 32 33 33 32 32
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33

Looks like you were smart enough to at least change bows and so you could make it this far.....but not good enough to hang on till the end....so head on over to the PINE. I am sure they can make from for an EX Blowie over there. Good shooting my man...


and then there were two....

The King of the Joes....X Hunter vs the guy that lead Vegas for 5 mins Pennysdad :mg: I have a pic to prove it :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Shootoff Finals*

and in this corner....we have Mr. Moonshine himself...the reigning Indoor Nationals Champ a one time Outdoor Nationals Champion and last years runner up outdoors....X Hunter :set1_CHAPLIN3:

and in the other corner.....we have blondstars other half...one of my favorite shooting partners...pennysdad :bartstush:

X Hunter -- 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 32 33
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Finals*

Since we have already shot 10 ends....and there are only two left...we are gonna split the difference this week and start on end #5....

and it looks like we have a TIE....

X Hunter -- 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 32 33
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33

:clap:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

*Finals End #2*

Shooters back to the line....

and after the dust settles....it looks like X Hunter is still the champion of Hornet's Send Em to the Pine Distance Shoot.

X Hunter -- 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 32 33
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33

But Jay that was a hell of a run.....I think if you had a new Pro Comp Elite you could have taken him.....


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

congrats X Hunter!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Thanks to everyone that came out....and good shooting everyone. 

See you next week...and next week. Let's get people to actually be online during the shoot :zip:


----------



## erdman41 (May 6, 2009)

Brown Hornet said:


> Thanks to everyone that came out....and good shooting everyone.
> 
> See you next week...and next week. Let's get people to actually be online during the shoot :zip:


That was some good cheap entertainment. Thanks for doing this.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## bowhunter_va_28 (Apr 28, 2003)

thanks for the play-by-play Hornet!


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

Out in the first round? :confused3: :Cry: Gotta fix something...I'll move up to 10 yds...and bigger targets. Yeah, that's a great idea...:clap2:

Congrats, guys. Some great scores. 

Had a bunch of "homework" last night...excel spreadsheet building...so I didn't make it to the play-by-play. Thanks, Hornet!!! I'll be a better "student" next week...


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

Congrats X hunter! Great game.

Way to go Hornet! I totally missed it. Should be there next week.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm calling :bs: My bro B'Ho screwed up!

EVERYONE knows that if there is tie at the end you then go backwards through the ends............. sooooooooooooooooooooo, pennysdad won!! :mg:

X Hunter -- 33 33 32 33 33 33 32 33 32 33
pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33


I would have thought after the little escapade out by the truck blondstar would have worn him down enough to sit him down. Looks like all blondie did was help him burn off the "nerves". Some folks like a little :darkbeer: to relax a bit before a match. Seems pennysdad has found something else! :becky:

Hey, B'Ho..... tighten up!

X Hunter, keep practicing.


----------



## Marcus (Jun 19, 2002)

Congratulations x hunter, tough competition all round!


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

Okay... well congrats xhunter... nice shooting. 
I claim ignorance for not being here for the shoot... Im still new and had no idea what I was getting myself into... next week will be different...

Thanks Hornet for running a tight ship... next week Im bringing it... as long as theres not a hockey game on.... :shade:

B~:darkbeer:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

It's rigged


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I don't go backwards...never have....never will. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> Okay... well congrats xhunter... nice shooting.
> I claim ignorance for not being here for the shoot... Im still new and had no idea what I was getting myself into... next week will be different...
> 
> Thanks Hornet for running a tight ship... next week Im bringing it... as long as theres not a hockey game on.... :shade:
> ...


Hockey???

Must be a northern thing. 

The only hockey we have around here is what's behind horses and bulls. :chortle:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Spoon13 said:


> Hockey???
> 
> Must be a northern thing.
> 
> The only hockey we have around here is what's behind horses and bulls. :chortle:


you got that right cause the canes are definitly no much of a team anymore


----------



## Brad HT (Dec 9, 2006)

treeman65 said:


> you got that right cause the canes are definitly no much of a team anymore



Dont say that... now they have 2 Staal brothers, and could actually be a powerhouse in the next year or so.... those boys know how to play, and I wouldnt count them out in the east...

there I go again talking about hockey again.... sorry...

B~


----------



## digitalcassette (Oct 24, 2011)

i don't know what just happened in this whole thread, but i liked all of it


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

erdman41 said:


> That was some good cheap entertainment. Thanks for doing this.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3



The fieldman is laid up with cellulitis...again...and is unable to stand up, let alone shoot, so, you guys god really lucky this week by my absence. If the leg heals up, I hope for to shoots some boolitts next week and see if I can last beyond the first end or not, haha.
Hornet ain't doin' a bad job, and he even lasted a bit before getting his first taste of the pine himself. Were there any cookies over there or just Canadian Bacon a cookin' from all those hot-dogs sittin' on the PINE?

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

Brad HT said:


> Dont say that... now they have 2 Staal brothers, and could actually be a powerhouse in the next year or so.... those boys know how to play, and I wouldnt count them out in the east...
> 
> there I go again talking about hockey again.... sorry...
> 
> B~


That's okay. I thought about submitting a new marketing campaign for the Hurricanes. "Come check out the Hurricanes at PNC arena. We now have twice as many Staals!!!!"

Got to do something you know.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Brad HT said:


> Dont say that... now they have 2 Staal brothers, and could actually be a powerhouse in the next year or so.... those boys know how to play, and I wouldnt count them out in the east...
> 
> there I go again talking about hockey again.... sorry...
> 
> B~


 I know when I live down there in h.ll i was a canes fans now its pens all the way/


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

field14 said:


> The fieldman is laid up with cellulitis...again...and is unable to stand up, let alone shoot, so, you guys god really lucky this week by my absence. If the leg heals up, I hope for to shoots some boolitts next week and see if I can last beyond the first end or not, haha.
> Hornet ain't doin' a bad job, and he even lasted a bit before getting his first taste of the pine himself. Were there any cookies over there or just Canadian Bacon a cookin' from all those hot-dogs sittin' on the PINE?
> 
> field14 (Tom D.)


yeah yeah yeah excusesssssssssssssss we have heard the all


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> DarrinM -- 32 31 31 31 31 32 31 31 32 31
> Marcus -- 33 31 31 33 31 32 32 32 31 33
> pennysdad -- 32 31 33 31 33 32 33 33 33 33
> 
> Looks like the Gnome is headed to splinter town....some one give him a boost so he can get up on the bench :chortle:



I hope this splinter doe not fester and become infected! 

These baby x's are hard to hit! Lets change this to a real distance shoot. Field baaaaby!


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

treeman65 said:


> yeah yeah yeah excusesssssssssssssss we have heard the all


Hey, Jim. How goes it? Where the heckareyoushooting there in Warren, PA? When I was living in Jamestown, I had to drive either up to Buffalo, or hope the range in Fredonia, NY was open, or go all the way to Bradford, PA to shoot indoors. We had an indoor range in Jamestown for three years...1988-1991, at Seneca Archery, but now, I even understand that Marty retired and Seneca Archery's shop doesn't even exist anymore.

I'd be most happy to trade you...you can have my cellulitis, and I'll take your good leg? HAHAHAHAHA. Trust me...you do NOT want a case of cellulitis, my friend!

Maybe next week, if I muster it, I'll have enough antibiotics in me to avoid any infection from the splinters of the pine and not get a pain or cellulitis of the arse, hahahaha. OMG, would that hurt or what? ROFLMAO.

field14


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

DarrinM said:


> I hope this splinter doe not fester and become infected!
> 
> These baby x's are hard to hit! Lets change this to a real distance shoot. Field baaaaby!


I hear ya on that one.....but I don't know how you turned in the score you did after shooting a 277 half...maybe shoot fatter arrows next time :wink:


----------

